# s/p Left Lobectomy



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

I am about 1 month s/p a lest Lobectomy, for a 1 in nodule. I have never had any Thyroid labs this whole time, unitil I finally went to my pcp w/ severe cramping in my legs and arms.
He ran some labs, BMP, CBC, Ionized Calcium, all normal. My TSH was 5.12, so he started me on 25 of Synthroid. I'm not sure this is enough, I'm not feeling any different. How long does it take to get fully into your system, and maybe I should see an Endocrine???

Mama3ps


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Left Lobectomy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama3ps said:


> I am about 1 month s/p a lest Lobectomy, for a 1 in nodule. I have never had any Thyroid labs this whole time, unitil I finally went to my pcp w/ severe cramping in my legs and arms.
> He ran some labs, BMP, CBC, Ionized Calcium, all normal. My TSH was 5.12, so he started me on 25 of Synthroid. I'm not sure this is enough, I'm not feeling any different. How long does it take to get fully into your system, and maybe I should see an Endocrine???
> 
> Mama3ps


It takes about 8 weeks for T4 (Synthroid) to build up in your system at which point you should get labs and further titration upward if indicated.

Your doctor did start you on the appropriate starting dose. When did you start taking the Synthroid?

So, I take it the nodule was benign?


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, nodule was benign. My ENT thought I would never need meds since I still have 1/2 a Thyroid. But my PCP said maybe I was Hypo before the surgery. I started taking it 2 weeks ago. I have no idea what my T3 or T4 was or if he even did those.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama3ps said:


> Yes, nodule was benign. My ENT thought I would never need meds since I still have 1/2 a Thyroid. But my PCP said maybe I was Hypo before the surgery. I started taking it 2 weeks ago. I have no idea what my T3 or T4 was or if he even did those.


2 weeks is too soon to feel a real difference. Now, do you have an appt. for labs in 6 more weeks?

It would be a good idea to get in the habit of getting a copy of your labs. I take a self-addressed, stamped envelope with me and I get my copy in a timely manner.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, I do. I will ask for copies when I go. Thanks.


----------



## mama3ps (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally saw the Endo. She is going to keep me on the Synthroid 25mcg, and check my bloodwork in 4 more weeks. Butshe said when she read my U/S report, I have 3 nodules on the right lobe also. If I had more nodules on the other side, why didn't he just take the whole Thyroid while is was in there??
Anyway, she is going to do another U/S in 6 mos to see if they have changed.
Mama3ps


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama3ps said:


> Finally saw the Endo. She is going to keep me on the Synthroid 25mcg, and check my bloodwork in 4 more weeks. Butshe said when she read my U/S report, I have 3 nodules on the right lobe also. If I had more nodules on the other side, why didn't he just take the whole Thyroid while is was in there??
> Anyway, she is going to do another U/S in 6 mos to see if they have changed.
> Mama3ps


Oh, Lord. I hope you don't have to have another surgery. Geez!!!

How are you feeling right now?


----------

